# Buh-Bye Amazon Restaurant deliveries



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/11/business/amazon-restaurant-delivery-service-ending.html


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

What exactly does this have to do with Amazon Flex?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> What exactly does this have to do with Amazon Flex?


Absolutely nothing. ?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Seriously?​






*AMAZON RESTAURANTS UPDATE*
Amazon Restaurants will be closing later this month. After June 24th, you will no longer see offers for Restaurants deliveries.
You will continue to see blocks for all the other programs that Amazon Flex Delivery Partners support: Amazon.com, Prime Now, and Whole Foods.
If you have any questions, please contact Support.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> What exactly does this have to do with Amazon Flex?


In regions where Prime Now is available, Flex drivers can get those blocks. The pay 24+ per hour


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

UberPasco said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/11/business/amazon-restaurant-delivery-service-ending.html


Idea was stupid to start but to have 7-11 grade food was even more stupid.

I'll bet Amazon leaves landlord's stuck & they'll have to sue to get projected rents due.
In the end Amazon will win as they have deep enough pockets to tie landlord's up in court for decades.



UberPasco said:


> Seriously?​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

IR12 said:


> Idea was stupid to start but to have 7-11 grade food was even more stupid.
> 
> I'll bet Amazon leaves landlord's stuck & they'll have to sue to get projected rents due.
> In the end Amazon will win as they have deep enough pockets to tie landlord's up in court for decades.
> ...


You do know that it was Amazons version of Ubereats and not a chain of physical restaurants, right????


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Up until yesterday afternoon's email from "Amazon Flex" and since it never made it to any part of Southern California, I had no idea of what that was or how it would ever be related to Amazon Flex.

Looks like it was something purely experimental since it was in only a few areas.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

BigJohn said:


> Up until yesterday afternoon's email from "Amazon Flex" and since it never made it to any part of Southern California, I had no idea of what that was or how it would ever be related to Amazon Flex.
> 
> Looks like it was something purely experimental since it was in only a few areas.


"Amazon Restaurants, which customers in nearly 200 cities in the United States use to order from local restaurants, will officially close on June 24."
Been in Tampa since Oct. 2016. Used to be 'on call' blocks, then they started "Instant Offers" sometime last year. Death really started when they raised the delivery charge / minimum order amount. It was always skewed towards higher end and specialty restaurants that never had delivery before. And the delivery circle was huuuuuge.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

I sometimes cannot believe how some people can live with their head so far up their ass. How can someone participate in a program that they have no idea what it does. So... LA and San Diego are not in SoCal or WTF?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> Up until yesterday afternoon's email from "Amazon Flex" and since it never made it to any part of Southern California, I had no idea of what that was or how it would ever be related to Amazon Flex.
> 
> Looks like it was something purely experimental since it was in only a few areas.


You only know the logistics side of Flex. Prime Now side includes PN, Restaurants, Fresh (not all areas) and Whole Foods.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> You only know the logistics side of Flex. Prime Now side includes PN, Restaurants, Fresh (not all areas) and Whole Foods.


Gotcha, thanks


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

At least Amazon knows when they are defeated.


----------

